# How to short Gold



## osmosis (11 November 2009)

Is there a way to short gold on the ASX? Such as a reverse ETF for example?


----------



## doctorj (11 November 2009)

http://www.asx.com.au/products/etfs_etcs/index.htm

Exchange traded commodities might be the way to go. I don't think there is a short gold ETC on the ASX (there is SBUL listed in London), but you might be able to take a short position in a long ETC via your broker. Have a look on that link for more information.

Futures or CFDs might be the easier way to go.  I'm not an expert though - I'm sure someone with first hand experience in it will comment soon.


----------



## skc (11 November 2009)

osmosis said:


> Is there a way to short gold on the ASX? Such as a reverse ETF for example?




ASX listed CFD is one way. Code is GG.

http://www.asx.com.au/products/cfds/pdf/contract_specifications_commodity_cfds.pdf

Otherwise most CFD providers will do.


----------



## bloomy88 (11 November 2009)

If you look under the ASX code GOLD you will find a company that's SP reflects movements in the price of gold, you could short that if you wanted to...


----------



## WilliamKong (12 November 2009)

osmosis said:


> Is there a way to short gold on the ASX? Such as a reverse ETF for example?




You can also buy a put option on gold or short a Gold future. Or you can also buy a put warrant on Gold. Of course, you can short some ETF for gold. The biggest ETF for gold I know is SPDR, they are holding 1114.44 tones of GOLD.


----------

